

Show HN: Drive Google's Streetview Car - spicavigo

Last night I made this small webpage which takes any two points and shows a video of driving from one point to another atop the Google's Streetview Car. Download the file here https://gist.github.com/spicavigo/5263511 and open it in your browser. Wait for a minute or so for the video to load. Note that you should not move away from the browser window because the video will start automatically once its ready and restarting it would require opening the JS console of your browser.<p>Currently the two locations are hardcoded (Penn Station and 7th Avenue / West 49th Street, New York.<p>Once I get time, I will try and make a better interface for it.<p>Things that can be controlled here are the locations, speed of the car and number of frames in the video. So I will integrate them in the interface.<p>I think its cool. What do you say?
======
spicavigo
Clickable link to the gist <https://gist.github.com/spicavigo/5263511>

------
cast42
Take a look
[http://www.brianfolts.com/driver/#origin=malauce%20france...](http://www.brianfolts.com/driver/#origin=malauce%20france&destination=mon%20ventoux%20france)
for inspiration. You can control the movie, and even download it.

------
MattBearman
This seems like it could be cool, any chance of having it hosted somewhere?
I'm too lazy to set it up to test, and I'm sure I'm not the only one :)

~~~
spicavigo
I know I should have put up a demo but google caps the number of request one
can make in a day and I didnt really find a workaround on that. Still looking
for one though.

------
afaqurk
Cool! Definitely worth putting an interface around it. Love the concept and
the simplicity of the code.

------
codegeek
very cool. The interface with ability to control location, speed, no. of
frames will be awesome. Bonus point if you can add Play/Pause button for the
video while car is driving and annotations/arrows on the map when taking turns

~~~
spicavigo
Ya. This weekend maybe

